# Exercise your feet



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

I've just started wearing insoles in my everyday shoes. The shop assistant gave me some exercises to do to strengthen my lower legs and feet, e.g. walking on your toes, walking on your heels, walking on the outside of your soles, sitting high and pointing toes to the ground then up to the ceiling, sitting down on the floor legs outstretched and curling toes; circling your ankles and toes clockwise and anticlockwise, etc.

It struck me these could be good for building your strength and balance for better edging. Anyone else do this? Anyone else know any good exercises for this (off and on the mountain)?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I use a special balance board to strengthen my ankle because I've rolled it too many times skateboarding. 
Opentip.com: 402 - ROCK- Ankle Exercise Board


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

thetraveler said:


> Anyone else know any good exercises for this (off and on the mountain)?


Kick ass and take names. It exercises the legs and feet while you work on your penmanship.


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

Some pro athletes are known to exercise their feet to increase explosiveness. Manu Ginobili on the Spurs is known to do foot exercises, and hes one of the most explosive players in the NBA. He does similar stuff to that, and also picks things up w his toes. kinda wierd, but i guess it works


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

or you can do like me. snowboard super much in the winters, lazy summers. so the first weeks of snowboading I am thinking about suicide :laugh:. it´s snowing in the mountains. i should start practising:dunno:


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I run barefoot and have since acquired tremendous foot muscles. Since I started, my balance is much improved and my overall calf, ankle and feet have become incredibly strong. 

I run in these and, as of this spring, they have now become my everyday footwear.... Vibram FiveFingers:

I'm up to four pairs although they last quite a long time; I have two years on the ones I run in.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Lots of recent studies on them showing how running properly barefoot reduces impact stress on your knees...

Results of Daniel Lieberman Barefoot Running Research


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

Glade Ripper said:


> I run barefoot and have since acquired tremendous foot muscles. Since I started, my balance is much improved and my overall calf, ankle and feet have become incredibly strong.
> 
> I run in these and, as of this spring, they have now become my everyday footwear.... Vibram FiveFingers:
> 
> I'm up to four pairs although they last quite a long time; I have two years on the ones I run in.




I've been running in Five Fingers since they first came out years back and my feet are ripped! Not to mention my calves are like steel now, since running in shoes doesn't activate your calves much at all. 

If you want feet, ankles, calves and thighs like a champion run barefoot or in five fingers. Start off just light jogging and work your way up to doing interval sprinting. If you have worn shoes your entire life, you'll be amazed at how it feels as though you've never used your calves ha.

Shoes are like poison to foot strength, they literally restrict all your foot muscles from working like they were designed. Your feet are meant to bend and flex. These moron R&D guys at big shoe companies are trying to find ways of keeping your feet from doing any of those things by adding "support". Your feet don't need support, it has muscles for that, you just need to work them out so they can support you! All these feet problems are from shoes, they squish the muscles and bones and restrict them from free movement. Then you need even more support because your feet are so damn weak. The fastest way to weaken and atrophy a muscle is to restrict it from movement... shoes in a nutshell.

If you don't want to run, walk on the balls of your feet at all times. We have padding on the balls of our feet and not the heels for a reason. Shoes have changed our physiology and the way we walk. Now everyone heel strikes and most problems with structure come from our posture and the way we walk/run.

You know all these "studies" coming out are so stupid. They should have to prove that shoes are good for us, not that going barefoot is. I don't have to spend millions of dollars to tell you my running form improves, speed and endurance increases while energy used decreases when I run barefoot.

The foot/ankle strength increase directly translates into snowboarding. And you'll feel it when you ride, it's a beautiful thang.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

mpdsnowman said:


> Interestingly enough today I started my nightly workout routine. I am a little ahead of schedule cause normally I dont start until November 1st.
> 
> But one of the exercises I do is, I stand on the edge of the last step of my stairs dangling my heels over the edge and I push down and pull up (sort of like situps for your feet.
> 
> This seems to help me with my ankle strength as well as leg muscles...



Calf extensions.... pop some weight in a backpack and do them for some added fun


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Smitty said:


> You know all these "studies" coming out are so stupid. They should have to prove that shoes are good for us, not that going barefoot is. I don't have to spend millions of dollars to tell you my running form improves, speed and endurance increases while energy used decreases when I run barefoot.


I know this but I assumed most people wouldn't just take my word :laugh:

I've been rocking them for running for a couple of years and since just thrown shoes right out the window and made these my everyday footwear. They I always loved being barefoot and these make it possible :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

I have been running up and down roofs and ladders 6 days a week since July for work and noticed my leg/ankle strength has improved a ton. On top of that ive lost like 20 pounds too so that helps too :laugh:


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

i'm currently in physical therapy for my hip/back but that's a different story. isometrics is a killer way to gain strength. as for leg conditioning, my therapist has me put a rubber band (like an exercise band) right about my knees and has me do sideways quats/steps down a hallway. let me tell you, if you do it right it burns!


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

Glade Ripper said:


> I know this but I assumed most people wouldn't just take my word :laugh:
> 
> I've been rocking them for running for a couple of years and since just thrown shoes right out the window and made these my everyday footwear. They I always loved being barefoot and these make it possible :thumbsup:



Oh I know, I wasn't calling you stupid for posting them. I was just saying, it's so redick to me that money is wasted on something people have known since the beginning of the running shoe craze. Of course sadly, most people need to see those studies to actually go out and try it, haha. 

Love those five fingers. Make good climbing shoes too  Really allows your toes to grip footholds nicely.


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

Just going to echo some of the things others have said. I didn't wear shoes at all this summer while river guiding, and I can vouch for the improvements in balance, foot and calf strength, environmental awareness, etc. Also, Yoga is decent cross training for just about anything. Better balance and increased range of motion make for fewer falls and greater resistance to injury.


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

I do plyometrics with jump training for my calves, legs, and butt. It's amazing for my feet and ankles as well.
But for that I'm a professional ballet dancer, so my feet and ankles are mint.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

+1 on the vibrams. They are a wonderful thing. I don't run often but they have been to the tops of most mountains in northern VT.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Rob those look too clean, go get them dirty :laugh:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

They had just gone through the wash the day before. They are actually clean again now. I get them a little too dirty.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Thats what the 'keep shit out' are for!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes they keep shit out but they keep the wet dong funk smelling funk inside. About a week after getting them wet they smell to bad to be anywhere near. Fortunately they can get thrown in the wash and be good as new for the next morning. I would hate to have to go to work wearing normal shoes.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah they do clean up fairly easily. I also use powder in them to keep them from stinking when running and lifting. Actually I use powder in all the pairs I have, even my every day classics, definitely helps


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

So do I. Monkey butt powder. That stuff has so many uses. :thumbsup:


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

:laugh: exactly what I use. Received that as a gag gift a few years back and I haven't stopped using it


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

I almost bought a pair last month but there were so many different varitions to choose from I got too confused and went for a pair of Merril Winter Hiking boots instead. Gotta be prepaired to do some snow shoeing this season.


I know this threads on foot excercises but does anyone else here suffer from weak knees? Maybe I should start a thread on Knee excercises... It just sucks after they take so much impact from riding I'm starting to wonderer if maybe this season I should invest in some knee braces or knee pads as retarded as that sounds lol.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

My answer to the Knee question is the same as my answer to the foot question. I got the 5-fingers on a recomendation from an orthopedic surgeon because of knee trouble.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Mysticfalcon said:


> My answer to the Knee question is the same as my answer to the foot question. I got the 5-fingers on a recomendation from an orthopedic surgeon because of knee trouble.


Same. Knees hurt to run in sneakers so I switched to these and they are much better. 

Other recommendation would be to hit the weights to strengthen the quads, hamstrings and calfs although the five fingers will also help to do this


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats this 5 fingers some kinda miracle shoe or something? You guys sound like an infomercial :laugh: glad to hear it works. I'm sold.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Karasene said:


> Whats this 5 fingers some kinda miracle shoe or something? You guys sound like an infomercial :laugh: glad to hear it works. I'm sold.


Five fingers and barefoot running is all the rage in running circles these days. There's a ton of propaganda behind it, and most of the studies supporting them are anecdotal rather than scientific, but it's not necessarily a bad thing. Doctors are seeing an increase in foot injuries because of the whole fad, but it's usually because of misapplication. People who are apt to try barefoot running or using five fingers are already dedicated runners rather than newbies, and as such they are used to running long distances. It's difficult for someone who is accustomed to running half marathons to suddenly cut back to running only a couple of yards at the most, and that's when the injuries happen. Too much too soon.

I'm an avid trail runner who has tried running barefoot and feels pretty cool, but runners are going a bit crazy saying how evil shoes are. Shoes definitely have their application. Imagine sending the soldiers in our Armed Forces overseas to fight a war barefoot because boots are bad. Imagine trying to climb a mountain barefoot. Imagine trying to ride a mountain bike barefoot. Imagine trying to walk barefoot on asphalt in Phoenix, Arizona during the middle of 120°F August day. Imagine being the lift operator at your favorite ski resort, standing there all day barefoot on snow when it's 20°F.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

thetraveler said:


> I've just started wearing insoles in my everyday shoes. The shop assistant gave me some exercises to do to strengthen my lower legs and feet, e.g. walking on your toes, walking on your heels, walking on the outside of your soles, sitting high and pointing toes to the ground then up to the ceiling, sitting down on the floor legs outstretched and curling toes; circling your ankles and toes clockwise and anticlockwise, etc.
> 
> It struck me these could be good for building your strength and balance for better edging. Anyone else do this? Anyone else know any good exercises for this (off and on the mountain)?


Considering that ankle sprains are a common injury in snowboarding, I'd say would be a good idea to use a wobble board to build up lower leg strength. The wobble board pretty much does all of the things that you're doing on your own there.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Karasene said:


> I almost bought a pair last month but there were so many different varitions to choose from I got too confused and went for a pair of Merril Winter Hiking boots instead. Gotta be prepaired to do some snow shoeing this season.
> 
> 
> I know this threads on foot excercises but does anyone else here suffer from weak knees? Maybe I should start a thread on Knee excercises... It just sucks after they take so much impact from riding I'm starting to wonderer if maybe this season I should invest in some knee braces or knee pads as retarded as that sounds lol.



I have really bad knees.

I bought some POC VPD knee pads over the summer for mountain biking.

They are low profile enough that nobody will ever know I am wearing them, and they are AWESOME knee protection. Pretty comfortable too.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I dont think 5fingers are any miracle. I do however know that just by wearing them all the time for a month with the occasional .5-1 mile run made my knees go from constant pain to stronger than they were before. And you have to learn how to run and walk the right way. If you try to run with them like you run in a normal shoe you are begging for an injury. I fully plan to switch over to normal shoes once VT winter comes back. Well I might just leave 5fingers at work and wear boots to work. But after 1 hike with them I don't think I could ever go back to hiking boots. Rough Rocky trails are incredibly easier with the 5-fingers. Sketchy rock sections are now fun instead of something I worry about spraining my ankle on. 

Those POC knee pads seem similar to the 661 Kyle Straits that I wear for biking. I really think I will also wear them for boarding because they would have totally prevented my knee injury that I have been so troubled by until I got the 5fingers.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I had the kyle straits before the POCs.

The pocs are more like the 661 Evo D3O.

They use this doughy like substance that when hit with an impact becomes hard like plastic, but still very soft. They are super cool. They have no hard plastic in them like the kyle straits.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

They also cost triple what I paid for the Kyle Straits. but that D30 stuff is pretty awesome.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

$110 is pretty steep! I don't get how knee pads can range from $25 -$125 is there really that huge of a difference?


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes.

The poc ones are super low profile and don't interfere with any movement. They also don't have any hard plastic in them (or hard foam even) so if you land on something they are far more friendly to your clothing.

If you look around you can find the POC ones for about 75 bucks shipped.

Like:
http://www.bikesonline.com/poc-joint-vpd-knee-guard-black-sm.htm


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

:thumbsup: Thanks! Guess its wise to spend $110 to prevent a several grand injury  Thanks for recommending them! Saves me a lot of review reading.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

You betcha. 

They are 5 stars. (but you will still probably read the reviews right?)


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

J.Schaef said:


> You betcha.
> 
> They are 5 stars. (but you will still probably read the reviews right?)


haha already did.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I knew it lol. I don't tell anyone I am wearing them. Some snowboarders really dislike using protection. lol


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> Five fingers and barefoot running is all the rage in running circles these days. There's a ton of propaganda behind it, and most of the studies supporting them are anecdotal rather than scientific, but it's not necessarily a bad thing. Doctors are seeing an increase in foot injuries because of the whole fad, but it's usually because of misapplication. People who are apt to try barefoot running or using five fingers are already dedicated runners rather than newbies, and as such they are used to running long distances. It's difficult for someone who is accustomed to running half marathons to suddenly cut back to running only a couple of yards at the most, and that's when the injuries happen. Too much too soon.


I don't think this will be a fad in running. I see the shoe as more of a fad... all our ancestors ran barefoot and our later ancestors ran in few mm thick sandals. I see us just reverting back to our natural form. If we were born with shoes on, I'd call barefooting a fad. We popped running shoes on with a bunch of research paid by companies with products to sell... welcome to America haha. You can buy scientific research to prove your products are good for people. Remember Vioxx or the plethora of drugs deemed safe? Research also said that was safe before it killed thousands :thumbsup:. All I'm saying is take any research with a grain of salt in this country or any for that matter. Do you own research, which is what barefooters are doing.

This is why barefooting is so popular and probably won't die out. I know about 40 barefooters locally... none of them said they will go back to running shoes. That seems to be the consensus with most I talk to online too that actually did it for more than a few weeks. They all say once they broke in their feet they actually have less injury and significantly less or even no pain that they used to. It isn't just taking off your shoes, it completely changes your running physiology. You no longer stomp on heels but glide on the pads of your feet. Which leads to your knee not locking out on heel strike which in turn doesn't send the shock wave up all through your hip. That is why barefooting is so great, the only research tools you need are your feet. The data is the feedback you get after doing it. No pain = good for you. Pain = bad for you. Shoes (for me) = rolled ankles, knee pain, no calve development and atrophied foot muscles. Barefoot = no rolled ankles, steel calves, no heel strike, faster sprint times and ripped feet. Lol, I did my own clinical trials and the results were unanimous. But that is why I tell everyone to try it out. Never actually heard someone that stuck with it not get positive results.




Toecutter said:


> Shoes definitely have their application. Imagine sending the soldiers in our Armed Forces overseas to fight a war barefoot because boots are bad. Imagine trying to climb a mountain barefoot. Imagine trying to ride a mountain bike barefoot. Imagine trying to walk barefoot on asphalt in Phoenix, Arizona during the middle of 120°F August day. Imagine being the lift operator at your favorite ski resort, standing there all day barefoot on snow when it's 20°F.


Ha, I definitely agree with you on this though 100%. I still wear snowboarding boots when I ride ha. But I have to say... if I was a ninja... I'd probably rock the black five fingers. Makes you very stealthy.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

Karasene said:


> I know this threads on foot excercises but does anyone else here suffer from weak knees? Maybe I should start a thread on Knee excercises... It just sucks after they take so much impact from riding I'm starting to wonderer if maybe this season I should invest in some knee braces or knee pads as retarded as that sounds lol.


It's all connected, barefooting improves entire leg strength. Doing that and strength training will go a good way in increasing your knee strength.

For knee fatigue and knees prone to injury, you need to start strength training. Compound joint exercises are best for functional strength, isolation should be used for rehabbing and body building aka "posing muscles". Squats and leg presses work the entire leg along with the thigh and hip. Pick one and go at it. Use heavy weight, 5-7 reps (last two should be hard), three sets, 2-3 times a week. On the fourth week, increase the weight. Throw in chin ups (palms in) with the same routine and you worked out 70% of your body! Only thing left is the abdominal/lower back area. For the minimalist, it doesn't get much easier. 

Compound joint exercises will help build up the joints, bone and muscle. They are especially good for sports that use multiple joints simultaneously........ like every single one.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> Kick ass and take names. It exercises the legs and feet while you work on your penmanship.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

There are so many variations of the vibrams it'll take me days to figure out whats what... can anyone cut to the chase and tell me where to start? would be appreaciated


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> There are so many variations of the vibrams it'll take me days to figure out whats what... can anyone cut to the chase and tell me where to start? would be appreaciated


Sprint or KSO if the majority you'll be doing is running. I climb, hike, play disc golf and a few other things in my Sprints, but mainly run. I've been using the same pair of Sprint's for about four years now and they work fine. I tried the KSO for a while, but didn't really like them... I think it's because I couldn't find a pair to fit me well. They fit a bit different than the sprint (might just be me). However I have a couple buddies that rock KSO's and love em. Those are the two pairs I'd recommend for running. The classics just don't cut it without the strap, they might be good for walking around. Ha, I know a couple guys that break dance in classics.

If you plan on wearing toe socks with them I'd get the sprints. If not, then I'd probably get the KSO's. The strap on the sprints can be a little annoying to bare skin (at least for me). So that's what I'd do. I'd like to try the TrekSports out when I hike since I think the sole is just a nipple hair thicker than the Sprint. Did a 20 mile hike in Sprints, but some of the jagged areas were testing. Just a little more sole while still giving the barefoot feeling could be nice. I heard the Flow's are garbage and fall apart real quick. I kinda wanted to try those out in the winter, but my buddy said his feel apart in a few months :thumbsdown:.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> There are so many variations of the vibrams it'll take me days to figure out whats what... can anyone cut to the chase and tell me where to start? would be appreaciated


I have the classics, KSO and flows. My recommendation would probably be the KSO as they are the most versatile. If you can find a local shoe or running store that carries them, I would go in and try them on. KSOs can be worn for any activity and even Vibram recommends them if you are only going to have one pair.

Just remember to start slow with them. The muscles in your feet and calfs have atrophied from the support of sneakers. I run a lot and when I first got mine I would do my normal run then put on my KSOs and run another quarter of a mile. Did that for a little over a week and then went to half a mile for a little over a week and so on. The people that experience pain and injuries do not start off slow. They put them on for the first time and go for a 10 mile run, your feet and legs cannot handle that. Start slow, work your way up and I doubt you will ever go back :thumbsup:



Smitty said:


> I heard the Flow's are garbage and fall apart real quick. I kinda wanted to try those out in the winter, but my buddy said his feel apart in a few months :thumbsdown:.


They do tend to fall apart quickly. The neoprene material and rubber sole don't typically stay together and the big toe kinda cracks and falls apart.

To everyone else:
*ALL THE OTHERS LAST* I have been rocking the classic as my every day shoe for a long time and the KSO I have put many miles on them running and the shoes look brand new.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Glad to hear about this. I was just thinking of getting a pair of Flows for the winter. I guess Ill just stick with my KSOs. I do have a pair of winter boots that are a little to big for my feet. Maybe I can just wear them over my KSOs for when Im trudging through the snow on my way to work.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Glade Ripper said:


> I have the classics, KSO and flows. My recommendation would probably be the KSO as they are the most versatile. If you can find a local shoe or running store that carries them, I would go in and try them on. KSOs can be worn for any activity and even Vibram recommends them if you are only going to have one pair.
> 
> Just remember to start slow with them. The muscles in your feet and calfs have atrophied from the support of sneakers. I run a lot and when I first got mine I would do my normal run then put on my KSOs and run another quarter of a mile. Did that for a little over a week and then went to half a mile for a little over a week and so on. The people that experience pain and injuries do not start off slow. They put them on for the first time and go for a 10 mile run, your feet and legs cannot handle that. Start slow, work your way up and I doubt you will ever go back :thumbsup:


Awesome thanks for the info... I shouldn't have any problems, I couldn't do 10 miles if I wanted to


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

Glade Ripper said:


> Just remember to start slow with them.


Definitely good advice. First day I went out barefooting I started sprinting hah, what a mistake. Just felt so freeing without shoes. Pulled a muscle in my foot and couldn't go barefoot for a few weeks after. Funny thing though, putting on my regular shoes took away the pain since it kept my foot from moving like it should :laugh:.

After that break in period though, it's great. Running in shoes just feels backwards to me now.




Glade Ripper said:


> They do tend to fall apart quickly. The neoprene material and rubber sole don't typically stay together and the big toe kinda cracks and falls apart.


Four years strong with my sprints and no problems. That is a bit disappointing the Flows fall apart, I really did want to get those for the winter time. Winter running in sprints does get chilly at times, but my feet don't get as cold anymore. Haha, I think all the new blood vessels that come along with increased muscles in the feet improved my circulation greatly. Used to get cold feet snowboarding too, not anymore... which is a nice side benefit.


----------

